# Hasegawa German staff car now FINISHED



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the 1/72 scale Mercedes Benz German staff car I just finished earlier today.
This model was built O.O.B. and painted with Model Master enamels and Alclad II Chrome.
For some reason Hasegawa did not include decals with this kit, they give you stickers instead. Actually the stickers work quite well except for the flags...the flags were a complete failure.

The headlights look a bit odd in these pics, I put on a drop of MicroScale Kristal Klear on them to give the lense a better shape and the Kristal Klear was not dry when these pics were taken.

































Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I like! I like!


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice work for such a small vehicle. As usual your pictures are awesome, especially your b&w.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A wee gem!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Expect to see more of this staff car in the background of pics of some of my newer aircraft models.

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very nicely done for the scale, AgentSmith! Incidentally, I actually rode in one of those (as a Luftwaffe Flieger Hauptmann) at a WW2 Reenactment 3 years ago; VERY smooth ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Seaview!
Thats cool that you got to ride in one of these cars, they don't make'em like that anymore.


Agentsmith


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like you have done another great build Agentsmith. Great detail and brilliant paint job, it really stands out as one of your best.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Grahamjohn!

This was something very unusual for me, not used to building shiny things.


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a lovely job on this one.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Mark!

I do like the looks of this car and would not mind building another one in a slightly larger scale.

Agentsmith


----------

